# Head Casting Number Help



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Can anyone tell me if these are the correct heads for my 1968 GTO? WT 400/350 with 4-speed. Block casting number 9779001 and it does have the vin stamped on it. Correct 9790140 intake and Quadra Jet carb as well. Here is a photo. Thanks


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

dillon14 said:


> Can anyone tell me if these are the correct heads for my 1968 GTO? WT 400/350 with 4-speed. Block casting number 9779001 and it does have the vin stamped on it. Correct 9790140 intake and Quadra Jet carb as well. Here is a photo. Thanks


Hey Dillon,
Unfortunately, the numbers in the photo don't really tell us anything. There should be a large 2-digit code directly on the tops of the center two exhaust ports, and a 4 character date code either on the side just below the valve cover gasket, or inside under the valve cover.

If you can get those, then they can be ID'd

Bear


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

casting date codes


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

A visual to Bear's reply......


----------



## FNG69 (Nov 15, 2009)

My book for 68 GTO intake has # 9794234. And 9794233 for RA intake..Heads would be 9791216 (16) for 4bbl.... RAs are 31s but resembles "37".... & RAII are (96)..


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks, Will take off the valve covers today.


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

No need to take off the covers. The two digits are located outside, on the surface of the protruding exhaust ports (where the "7F6" is in the pic provided). If the '68 heads, there WILL be a "16" there.

Jim


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

May want to recheck that block casting number too. I'm finding no information with that number.
It wouldn't be a 9790071? Just wondering if the numbers where not in the right order...


----------



## Mr. P-Body (Jan 20, 2011)

Probably "988" (last three).

Jim


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Too late, I took the valve covers off and then saw where the two numbers were. Obscurred by paint and some rust, they are number 16 heads. And yes, I also screwed up the block casting number which should have read 9790071. I am 61 you know and run a prison having worked there for over 37 years so my mind is a little mushy. The good news is that the intake is correct 9790140, the Quadra Jet is correct 7028263, the heads are correct, the vin is on the block as well as the WT and I believe the exhaust manifolds are correct but need to remove them to get a good look at the numbers. The transmission has a casting number of 3925660 which is correct for a 68-70 Muncie Transmission but I am not sure where to look for the vin. Also wondering about the distributor but don't know where to look for that number either. Any help with these would be appreciated? Thanks.


----------



## 68greengoat (Sep 15, 2005)

A WT 9790071 block is correct for a '68/'69 GTO. You can check the block's vin, next to the timing cover, and compare it to the vin on the body. Last 6 digits should match. Since everything else is matching up, I would bet the block will too.....


----------



## pontiac (Mar 6, 2011)

dist no. is on the side of the housing, by the vac. advance


----------



## dillon14 (Apr 5, 2009)

Thanks on the distributor help. 

Any idea where the vin number should be on a 1968 Muncie 4-speed transmission?


----------

